

Open Notebook History - benbreen
http://wcm1.web.rice.edu/open-notebook-history.html

======
toddkaufmann
This is something that interests me very much.

My vision is an "active" notebook--something I can record ideas or hypotheses
in, come back later and find them explored, implemented, fleshed out and
connected to the rest of the world's knowledge.

Blog comments don't cut it. They can you help make simple discoveries or
connect you to others. But, they're better than nothing.

Right now a software project with issue tracker is probably the closest thing,
but this is like manual labor. I might have 5 ideas in the morning (or just
from reading an article like this one). I look forward to the active lazyweb
of the future.

